# Excellent tech support from Print Aura



## CalifShirtGuy (May 9, 2016)

I'm very new to shirt selling and had selected Print Aura based on other good reviews I had seen (and lots more scary bad reviews on others). After setting up my WooCommerce site and linking with the Print Aura server, I started to "save" new product records to the Woo site. The save operations were failing often with an error message.

So I entered a Print Aura support post, got a quick response, and uninstalled then reinstalled the link. Still the same problem. So I let them know and was told to wait 3 days max. Ultimately I asked them to please escalate as I needed to get going soon. So they actually did, got their development team on the problem, and had it fixed in a couple of days.

During this process I also got back some sample shirts, a polo, and 2 embroidered hats. I would rate the shirts as very good to excellent quality (on Gildan 2000 shirts, which I know from other posts here does not always give the best quality). The hats were excellent, nice tight embroidery stitches and very clean-looking hats.

I'll be rolling out my little site soon. Fingers crossed it all comes together...


----------

